# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شرکت دوباره در کنکور با مدرک لیسانس (روزانه)؟؟ امکان داره؟

## akam

سلام :Yahoo (76): 
بنده ترم قبل فارغ التحصیل شدم و لیسانسم رو (از دانشگاه دولتی)گرفتم
برا کنکور00 میخوام دوباره شرکت کنم و برم *تربیت معلم* امکانش هست که دوباره بتونم دانشگاه دولتی (روزانه) برم؟؟
یه مصوبه دیدم تو اینترنت برا رای دیوان عدالت اداری که گفته میشه دو بار دانشگاه دولتی رفت و بدون هزینه درس خوند شما اطلاعی دارین از این مطلب؟؟؟

از هرکی میپرسم چیزی نمیدونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام
> بنده ترم قبل فارغ التحصیل شدم و لیسانسم رو (از دانشگاه دولتی)گرفتم
> برا کنکور00 میخوام دوباره شرکت کنم و برم *تربیت معلم* امکانش هست که دوباره بتونم دانشگاه دولتی (روزانه) برم؟؟
> یه مصوبه دیدم تو اینترنت برا رای دیوان عدالت اداری که گفته میشه دو بار دانشگاه دولتی رفت و بدون هزینه درس خوند شما اطلاعی دارین از این مطلب؟؟؟
> 
> از هرکی میپرسم چیزی نمیدونه


*کنکور میشه شرکت کرد دانشگاه روزانه هم هر رشته ای خواستی میتونی بری اما فرهنگیان فک نکنم بشه چون فرهنگیان قوانین خاص خودشو داره مثلا اگه کسی فوق دیپلم داشته باشه نمیتونه از طریق کنکور بره فرهنگیان و باید از کنکور فوق دیپلم به لیسانس اقدام کنه.*

----------


## Tahora97

> سلام
> بنده ترم قبل فارغ التحصیل شدم و لیسانسم رو (از دانشگاه دولتی)گرفتم
> برا کنکور00 میخوام دوباره شرکت کنم و برم *تربیت معلم* امکانش هست که دوباره بتونم دانشگاه دولتی (روزانه) برم؟؟
> یه مصوبه دیدم تو اینترنت برا رای دیوان عدالت اداری که گفته میشه دو بار دانشگاه دولتی رفت و بدون هزینه درس خوند شما اطلاعی دارین از این مطلب؟؟؟
> 
> از هرکی میپرسم چیزی نمیدونه


*سلام بله میتونید کنکور شرکت کنید (اگه دوبار دانشگاه روزانه مقطع کارشناسی قبول شده باشید نمیتونید مجدد کنکور سراسری شرکت کنید)
و فکر کنم  برای آقایون باید سربازی رفته باشن یا از نظر نظام وظیفه ممنوعیت تحصیل نداشته باشن
دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو باید بپرسید چون شرایط خاصی دارد*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> بنده ترم قبل فارغ التحصیل شدم و لیسانسم رو (از دانشگاه دولتی)گرفتم
> برا کنکور00 میخوام دوباره شرکت کنم و برم *تربیت معلم* امکانش هست که دوباره بتونم دانشگاه دولتی (روزانه) برم؟؟
> یه مصوبه دیدم تو اینترنت برا رای دیوان عدالت اداری که گفته میشه دو بار دانشگاه دولتی رفت و بدون هزینه درس خوند شما اطلاعی دارین از این مطلب؟؟؟
> 
> از هرکی میپرسم چیزی نمیدونه


ميتوني بری و مشکلی نداره فقط چند نکته رو باید توجه کنی
1-شرط سنی(قبلا 22 بود میگن الان شده 24 ولی اینو مطمئن نیستم درباره 24 شدنش فقط شنیدم)
2- غیبت سربازی نداشتن
3-رشته ای که میخوای بری با رشته ای  که لیسانسشو داری یکسان نباشه و رشته ای متفاوت باشه مثلا کسی که لیسانس فیزیک داره نمیتونه بره آموزش فیزیک

اینا مهمن
ولی نمیخاد از کسی چیزی بپرسی کافیه دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو مطالعه کنی متوجه میشی 
اینایی هم که گفتم دوتای اولش تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست ولی سومی رو یادم نیست اما مطمئنم که نمیتونی رشته ای قبلا تحصیل کردی دوباره بخونی و فقط از طریق آزمون استخدامی امکانپذیره

اون دوستی هم که گفته بالا با مدرک کاردانی نمیشه رفت فرهنگیان باید به عرضش برسونم که من تو خوابگاه دانشگاه هم اتاقیم کاردانی داره فقط کافیه رشته کارشناسیش با کاردانی یکی نباشه همین

----------


## Little_girl

سلام خوب هستید. ببخشید اینجا میپرسم من تازه وارد انجمن شدم گیج شدم اصن چجوری میشه تاپیک زد؟بعد این امتیاز و امضا و نقل قول اینا چیه؟ممنون 
بازم ببخشید اینجا سوالمو مطرح کردم چون نمیدونستم کجا باید بپرسم

----------


## akam

> ميتوني بری و مشکلی نداره فقط چند نکته رو باید توجه کنی
> 1-شرط سنی(قبلا 22 بود میگن الان شده 24 ولی اینو مطمئن نیستم درباره 24 شدنش فقط شنیدم)
> 2- غیبت سربازی نداشتن
> 3-رشته ای که میخوای بری با رشته ای  که لیسانسشو داری یکسان نباشه و رشته ای متفاوت باشه مثلا کسی که لیسانس فیزیک داره نمیتونه بره آموزش فیزیک
> 
> اینا مهمن
> ولی نمیخاد از کسی چیزی بپرسی کافیه دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو مطالعه کنی متوجه میشی 
> اینایی هم که گفتم دوتای اولش تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست ولی سومی رو یادم نیست اما مطمئنم که نمیتونی رشته ای قبلا تحصیل کردی دوباره بخونی و فقط از طریق آزمون استخدامی امکانپذیره
> 
> اون دوستی هم که گفته بالا با مدرک کاردانی نمیشه رفت فرهنگیان باید به عرضش برسونم که من تو خوابگاه دانشگاه هم اتاقیم کاردانی داره فقط کافیه رشته کارشناسیش با کاردانی یکی نباشه همین


مرسی بابت راهنمایی

مشکل سنی ندارم  البته  اگه ۲۴ کرده باشن
سربازیم ک معاف شدم 

دفترچه م کامل خوندم  بله ولی چیز خاصی نیس توش
بنده فنی بودم
ینی کاردانی ناپیوسته (برق)بود و بعدم کارشناسی (مهندسی برق)گرفتم
حالا موندم  چی به چیه این وسط رفتم اموزش پرورشم کسی خبر نداشت چجوریه از اون معاون بگیر تا آبدارچی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## meva

> ميتوني بری و مشکلی نداره فقط چند نکته رو باید توجه کنی
> 1-شرط سنی(قبلا 22 بود میگن الان شده 24 ولی اینو مطمئن نیستم درباره 24 شدنش فقط شنیدم)
> 2- غیبت سربازی نداشتن
> 3-رشته ای که میخوای بری با رشته ای  که لیسانسشو داری یکسان نباشه و رشته ای متفاوت باشه مثلا کسی که لیسانس فیزیک داره نمیتونه بره آموزش فیزیک
> 
> اینا مهمن
> ولی نمیخاد از کسی چیزی بپرسی کافیه دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو مطالعه کنی متوجه میشی 
> اینایی هم که گفتم دوتای اولش تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست ولی سومی رو یادم نیست اما مطمئنم که نمیتونی رشته ای قبلا تحصیل کردی دوباره بخونی و فقط از طریق آزمون استخدامی امکانپذیره
> 
> اون دوستی هم که گفته بالا با مدرک کاردانی نمیشه رفت فرهنگیان باید به عرضش برسونم که من تو خوابگاه دانشگاه هم اتاقیم کاردانی داره فقط کافیه رشته کارشناسیش با کاردانی یکی نباشه همین


دوست عزیز برای رشته های پزشکی هم همین شرایط هست ؟!(به جز سن) یعنی امکان مجدد شرکت در کنکور و تحصیل در دوره روزانه(نوبت اول) برقرار هست برای شخصی که کارشناسی از دانشگاه دولتی گرفته؟ :Yahoo (117): 
اگر امکانش هست میتونید متن دفترچه رو بفرستید؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> دوست عزیز برای رشته های پزشکی هم همین شرایط هست ؟!(به جز سن) یعنی امکان مجدد شرکت در کنکور و تحصیل در دوره روزانه(نوبت اول) برقرار هست برای شخصی که کارشناسی از دانشگاه دولتی گرفته؟
> اگر امکانش هست میتونید متن دفترچه رو بفرستید؟


*سلام امکان شرکت در دوره روزانه هست
یکی از دوستانم مهندسی شیمی قبول شدن سال ۹۲ بعد فارغ تحصیلی برای کنکور اقدام کردن و سال ۹۷ دندانپزشکی روزانه قبول شدن.
از سال ۹۷ به بعد یه مصوبه اومد که اونایی که قبلا روزانه درس خوندن میتونن دوباره روزانه قبول بشن
تا قبل این مصوبه فقط میتونستن دوره های شبانه و پردیس و ازاد رو قبول بشن*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*یک قانون بسیار بسیار مهم برای برادر های عزیز 
اگر لیسانس داشته باشید، قبل از سربازی نمیتونید دوباره لیسانس یا دکتری پیوسته (پزشکی و ...) بگیرید
خیلی این قانون مهمه و به شکل عجیبی، مردم ازش بی اطلاعن و یکی از دوستام سر همین قانون رفت هوا 
من خودم تازه این قانون رو فهمیدم ...
*

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.k.h


یک قانون بسیار بسیار مهم برای برادر های عزیز 
اگر لیسانس داشته باشید، قبل از سربازی نمیتونید دوباره لیسانس یا دکتری پیوسته (پزشکی و ...) بگیرید
خیلی این قانون مهمه و به شکل عجیبی، مردم ازش بی اطلاعن و یکی از دوستام سر همین قانون رفت هوا 
من خودم تازه این قانون رو فهمیدم ...



اره این نکته خیلی مهمه

اگر حین لیسانس انصراف بدی میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی و دکتری پیوسته قبول بشی
ولی اگر مدرکت رو بگیری باید حتما بری سربازی و بعدش میتونی کنکور بدی برای دکتری پیوسته*

----------


## amir1376

*






 نوشته اصلی توسط meva


دوست عزیز برای رشته های پزشکی هم همین شرایط هست ؟!(به جز سن) یعنی امکان مجدد شرکت در کنکور و تحصیل در دوره روزانه(نوبت اول) برقرار هست برای شخصی که کارشناسی از دانشگاه دولتی گرفته؟
اگر امکانش هست میتونید متن دفترچه رو بفرستید؟





این قانون برای رشته های پزشکی خیلی وقته برقرار شده دوست عزیز
حتی بچه هایی که ارشد دارند هم میتونن مجدد کنکور شرکت کنن و روزانه درس بخونن توی رشته های پزشکی*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376




اره این نکته خیلی مهمه

اگر حین لیسانس انصراف بدی میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی و دکتری پیوسته قبول بشی
ولی اگر مدرکت رو بگیری باید حتما بری سربازی و بعدش میتونی کنکور بدی برای دکتری پیوسته


حالا یه چیز جالب بهت بگم ...
میدونی چرا قانون به این خشنی و نابودکنندگی رو اینقدر توی هفت سوراخ دفترچه قایم کردن و صداش رو هم در نمیارن؟

این مصوبه رو سال 97، دیوان عدالت باطل کرد ولی نظام وظیفه ی م.ادر به خطا، گردن گلفتی میکنه ...
توی فارس نیوز هم براش امضا جمع کردن ولی متاسفانه چون اطلاع رسانی کم بود هیچ کس اهمیتی نداد ...
احتمالا مافیای نیروهای مسلح هم در این امر موثر بوده ...

*

----------

